# dumb video at work



## ZVNEMT (Jul 3, 2010)

a few weeks ago we had a pretty slow day, pretty much everyone was chilling out at the station watching the price is right or whatever... :censored::censored::censored::censored: was said between two employees earlier that day... here's what happened later...
*No idiots were harmed in the making of this video.... unfortunately...*
*I had nothing to do with this*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnGQQHwMg8E


----------



## firetender (Jul 3, 2010)

I've had partners who would be in the midst of an argument, get a call, on the way, pull off the side, get into a swinging match, land a couple on each other, and then get back in and run the call. That's Non-emergency of course (he says with a smirk!) This looks a little more like the world I was used to in the beginning.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 4, 2010)

firetender said:


> I've had partners who would be in the midst of an argument, get a call, on the way, pull off the side, get into a swinging match, land a couple on each other, and then get back in and run the call. That's Non-emergency of course (he says with a smirk!) This looks a little more like the world I was used to in the beginning.



Hmm, I wonder what you write on the PCR in the "delays to treatment" category...


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren (Jul 9, 2010)

Was that one guy an EMT or a plumber? Lol


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 10, 2010)

and these idiots decided to film it and put it on youtube?  truely puts EMS in a positive light 

fights/arguments/screwing around at work sometimes happen.  putting it on youtube is downright retarded, and I would be embarrasses to be a coworker of any of the involved knuckleheads or of the company on the video.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Jul 12, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> I would be embarrasses to be a coworker of any of the involved knuckleheads or of the company on the video.



Don't worry... I'm embarrassed every day I spend working for that company.

One of those guys managed to get himself fired, I wish I could share the story because its great, but I just can't put his business out here like that :sad:


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 12, 2010)

It is nice to see that you guys don't have those pesky fitness requirements that you have when attached to a FD


----------



## exodus (Jul 13, 2010)

Wowww, that dude... ALl I could picture was *Bounce bounce bounce*

...eww


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing about that situation paints EMS in a positive light...

It always seems like we go one step forward and two steps back in this industry...


----------

